# New Scales for Benchmade 535 Bugout- Rockscale Design



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some of you may know that I love EDC pocket knives and fixed blade knives for the outdoors. So when I get a chance to do something unique to them or upgrade somehow, I get all excited.

Just swapped out my stock Grivivory scales on my Benchmade 535 Bugout with these sweet Critter titanium scales by Rockscale Design.

Couldn't be happier with how it turned out!

https://rockscaledesign.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm confused. I mean the knife is really cool... but I thought this was going to be a thread on reloading scales 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I'm confused. I mean the knife is really cool... but I thought this was going to be a thread on reloading scales
> 
> -DallanC


Ha!

That's why it's not in the Firearms section


----------

